# DET swap



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

hey wuts up guyz been a while since i postd just thought i would tell u guyz im almost dont with the det swap just got stuck on the pilot bushing turns out u dont even need it but yea ill post pics soon late...


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NissanB132gtr said:


> hey wuts up guyz been a while since i postd just thought i would tell u guyz im almost dont with the det swap just got stuck on the pilot bushing turns out u dont even need it but yea ill post pics soon late...


Yeah post those pics. But do it in the member's ride section, you will get more responses.


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

wuts going down guyz... motor in 2day hopefuly have her done 2maro just need some hoses and fuel lines....pic soon 2 come 2 late


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

NissanB132gtr said:


> wuts going down guyz... motor in 2day hopefuly have her done 2maro just need some hoses and fuel lines....pic soon 2 come 2 late



got engrish?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

BFinlay said:


> got engrish?


lmao :thumbup:


----------



## NissanB132gtr (Oct 29, 2003)

BFinlay said:


> got engrish?


just keepin it simple smart ass


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

keeping it simple for who?


simple for me is english. less thinking is envolved when i read a language that i have been using since i started speaking.


----------

